# Weird noises right at 3 am practically every morning



## plsntnrules (Feb 27, 2007)

Been a DISH Tv customer now for about 3 weeks and the service rocks. But I do have one complaint.
Practically every day at or around 3 am the unit begins to make this loud whirring sound..almost like a video cassette being rewound.
What the heck is going on?

The noise is loud enough to wake my wife and me up.

What is it and is there anyway to make it stop?

thanks for any help


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Sounds like your 622 is performing/running its updates as 3AM is the default update time.

You may have a bad HD or just a noisy one. If I was in your shoes, I would call E* and ask for a replacement unit before your HD craps out.

They'll probably tell you it's normal, do a hard reset, etc. If the problem does persist, (which it sounds like it does), tell them your box just wigged out, started smoking, etc.

Otherwise, they will just BS you with lame troubleshooting methods. If you have a physical hardware problem, then it is probably in your best interest to get the unit replaced.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Rather than a bad (noisy) HDD, it is most likely the fan you are hearing when the unit reboots. This is a normal process that takes place once a day. Since this is in your bedroom, I would change the daily download processing to some other time of day when it will not bother you. 3am is the default but you can change it to anytime using the menus (don't remember the exact one to point you to at the moment).


----------



## plsntnrules (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks very much for the reply guys.
Now I know what to look for I think I know where to go...
Menu, Preferences, Updates

gracias.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

INHUMANITY said:


> They'll probably tell you it's normal, do a hard reset, etc. If the problem does persist, (which it sounds like it does), tell them your box just wigged out, started smoking, etc.
> Otherwise, they will just BS you with lame troubleshooting methods. If you have a physical hardware problem, then it is probably in your best interest to get the unit replaced.


Personally, I do not think this is a good idea. DISH checks the condition of returned receivers, and if one is found to be in other than its reported condition, DISH "could" charge you full-price for the receiver. So stated in the Service Agreement.
In other cases, if they find the receiver is damaged due to user error/neglect, they will charge you for it.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

As far as I know, the 622 does this every night. It spins everything up to full speed (fans, hard drives, the works) and reboots itself. This generates a great deal of noise compared to its standard standby mode. There's nothing defective or wrong with the unit, other than the design.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't ever hear my 622 since it is in another room... but I do sometimes hear my 501 late at night in the bedroom. Startling at first, but once I knew what it was it doesn't wake me up anymore.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I've listened to my unit fire up like a jet engine at my standard 3:00AM time too. No abnormalities... Sounds like a server when you first fire it up (IT folks will know what I am talking about). 

I just assumed he was having some physical problems. In my mind I assumed HD grinding, etc...

If it's just loud, but the sound is consistent, then you're probably OK.

If it continues to be an issue, then I would call Dish Network and see what they can do.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine sometimes trips the overload on the UPS so I get the added beep beep.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is JUST the normal "fast fan" sound of rebooting ... As long as he isn't hearing the sound at other times he should be fine. No need to lose DVR events by returning a functional unit. 

The time can be set for another time of day, perhaps when you are awake or at work? Sometime when it doesn't affect your life? (Mine is set for 4:05am but is in another room where I can't hear it at night.)


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

tammyandlee said:


> Mine sometimes trips the overload on the UPS so I get the added beep beep.


That's odd... I have a 1600VA line-interactive UPS with my 42" LCD, receiver, two DVD players, and my 622 all routed through it. Never fails.

We lost power a few times here during the past few days due to heavy rain. Even without AC I was able to keep everything running for about 10 minutes.

Since the power went out a few times I decided to just shut everything down instead of waiting for the UPS to die. I mean, that's the whole point of having a UPS. It's still cool seeing how much time I can get out of it to power all my gadgets.

It also does a great job of cleaning up the dirty AC I have here at my apartment complex.

With my LCD, receiver, and 622 all on, my Kill-A-Watt is reporting about 342~ watts of usage.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Duhhh...  Forgot to ask you; what's the VA of your UPS tammyandlee?


----------

